# Chateau Miranda (aka Chateau Noisy), Belgium, Oct 2014



## Red Mole (Oct 28, 2014)

Our first port of call in Belgium after aborting at Chateau du Foret. Gotta try to arrange a permission visit there!

After a trek through the woods this fairytale castle loomed into view and with only 2 other explorers there we had a great undisturbed couple of hours in the crumbling old chateau. Sadly it's due for demolition this year so get there soon if you want to see it! 

The chateau was originally built in 1886 by French aristocrats fleeing the guillotine. Taken over in World War II by the National Railway Company of Belgium for use as an orphanage. Abandoned in 1991. Despite several offers, the owners have apparently refused to sell, even after a potential deal to turn it into a hotel fell through, after which the rising cost of maintenance saw it abandoned and ripe for exploration. A fire claimed part of the roof in 1995, and in 2006 a violent storm further caved it in. Permission granted for demolition in 2014.





[/url]CN34 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN02 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN09 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN07 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN11 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN03 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN14 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN18 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN20 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN21 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN23 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN22 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN26 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN35 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN32 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN27 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN08 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CN16 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 28, 2014)

Fantastic set of images there. Ive been here too, was awesome, and yeah, i didnt get into La Foret either


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 28, 2014)

Cracking set of photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 28, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Fantastic set of images there. Ive been here too, was awesome, and yeah, i didnt get into La Foret either



Gotta be worth trying to arrange a permission visit to La Foret, looked awesome from the outside and through the keyhole!


----------



## brickworx (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely looking place that...nice decay. Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 28, 2014)

Red Mole said:


> Gotta be worth trying to arrange a permission visit to La Foret, looked awesome from the outside and through the keyhole!



Well, funny you should say that actually. I heard thats not possible anymore.


----------



## Dugie (Oct 29, 2014)

It will be a shame to see this one go when it gets demolished. Still holds a lot of beauty as shown in your images.

Dugie


----------



## HughieD (Oct 29, 2014)

Incredible place and sensational pictures. Thank you for sharing. It will be criminal if it does indeed get demolished....


----------



## decker (Oct 29, 2014)

Beautiful architecture, great pics.. sad about the demolition


----------

